# How to go to specific location in Germany



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

Hello all,

Does anybody know how can I go from Hamburg airport to the address below? I checked google map but I am not sure about the times. Specifically the 4406 bus I am not sure. I dont want to use taxi or personal rent car.

Lüneburger Landstraße 20, 21376 Garlstorf, Germany

Thanks


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

I checked here and did not get it





__





Fahrplan Linie 4406, Hin, Mo-Fr
 





www.nimmbus.de


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The bus line you are looking at seems to go from Winsen (Luhe) to Garlstorf. Both towns are significantly south of Hamburg and it appears to be a 45 minute drive from Hamburg airport to where this line begins.

Germany does tend to have multiple towns with the same name and it's easy to get confused by these things. 

Your best bet might be to take public transport from the airport to the Hamburg Hauptbahnhof (central train station) which appears to be readily available. From the train station, you can get a train to take you closer to Winsen where that bus line starts - though every route I was able to find involves a 37 minute walk to get to Winsen (Luhe). 

Google "public transport Hamburg Hauptbahnhof to Garlstorf" and it will give you a route that will include that line 4406.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Look it up on bahn.de

Seems like they run about every hour, fastest choice still needs 2 changes.

For example,

Leave Hamburg Airport on the S1 line, platform 1 at 9.23am, arrive Hamburg Hauptbahnhof at 9.47am.

Go to platform 13A-C, train ME RE3(82117) departs 10 minutes later at 9.57am.

Get off at Winsen(Luhe) at 10.19am

Walk 3 minutes to the buses at the station, get Bus 4406 in the direction of Kirche and Egestorf, leaves at 10.29am

Get off the bus at 11.01am in Lüneburger landstraße, Garlstorf. 

Walk to number 20.

There are other connections that take a bit longer, the choices are on bahn.de 




__





Deutsche Bahn: bahn.de - Verbindungen - Ihre Anfrage







reiseauskunft.bahn.de





When you find a connection that looks good, click on the "Details einblenden" button for details and exact times.


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

kaju said:


> Look it up on bahn.de
> 
> Seems like they run about every hour, fastest choice still needs 2 changes.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. The issue is are the times correct there? I reached hamburg airport on 19:00. Can I catch last bus in winsen?


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

So, the first time in each set is the time of departure? for example 21:29 is the departure time from winsen? i dont know the transfer time meaning here because for example it is written 11 minutes transfer then exactly after 11 minutes it leaves? I hope they work at night too. Also, how can I buy before reaching there? It seems that online could not be purchased but from app yes right? Finally, is it easy to by personally in each station? I have no idea sorry
it seems that i should use S1, RE3, and 4408.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Departure time means exactly that - the time a train or bus leaves. Transfer time is the amount of time you have to make the connection (e.g. the interval between the arrival of one train and the departure of the next one you need to take). You should be able to buy a ticket at the airport, if not from a human then from a machine; otherwise yes, it appears that for such a short distance Deutsche Bahn doesn't sell tickets online, only through an app.

Also look at hvv.de - the Hamburg regional transit system. You can't buy their tickets online, but it's the same schedule.

The absolute latest you can leave the airport is 20:23. Any later and you will have missed the last bus leaving Winsen, at which point you'd be needing a taxi. The schedule you've posted above is the last possible trip to reach your destination on the same day using only public transport.


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

Nononymous said:


> Departure time means exactly that - the time a train or bus leaves. Transfer time is the amount of time you have to make the connection (e.g. the interval between the arrival of one train and the departure of the next one you need to take). You should be able to buy a ticket at the airport, if not from a human then from a machine; otherwise yes, it appears that for such a short distance Deutsche Bahn doesn't sell tickets online, only through an app.
> 
> Also look at hvv.de - the Hamburg regional transit system. You can't buy their tickets online, but it's the same schedule.
> 
> The absolute latest you can leave the airport is 20:23. Any later and you will have missed the last bus leaving Winsen, at which point you'd be needing a taxi. The schedule you've posted above is the last possible trip to reach your destination on the same day using only public transport.


Thanks you so much. So, I can buy all the ticket at once on airport you meant?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

ahmet said:


> Thanks you so much. So, I can buy all the ticket at once on airport you meant?


You'll find out when you get there.


----------

